# Horse Show In Picture Form.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have decided to run a contest. I promise you the contest WILL be finished. I will have several classes, listed below and I will need FOUR judges for each class. Otherwise, the class will not be judged. Also, each class must have at LEAST FOUR entries; otherwise it is not worth it for our judges to judge. The contest will not begin until 1/4/2010. That gives me plenty of time to organise judges and for competitors to take photos. Rider must be owned by HF member and ridden by HF member. Any more classes feel free to suggest.
Classes:

*HORSE
*
*Jumping:
*Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

*Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:*
Rider – Under 2ft
Horse – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Horse 2ft – 3ft
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Horse 3ft – 4ft
Rider – 4ft +
Horse 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):
*Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+
*PONY

Jumping:
*Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

*Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:*
Rider – Under 2ft
Pony – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Pony 2ft – 3ft
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Pony 3ft – 4ft
Rider – 4ft +
Pony 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):
*Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+

*OTHER*
Athletic Pasture Shot
Best Bond – Horse/Person
Best Bond – Horse/Horse
Best Silly Shot
Worst Position – Flat
Worst Position – Jump


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Maddie, any chance you could add some western classes for those of us who don't ride english?


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

*HORSE*
Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:
Horse 2ft – 3ft









*PONY*
Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:
Pony – Under 2ft









*OTHER*
Best Silly Shot


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd also like to suggest some sort of halter, for me i'd like to see a draft halter and maybe a cart class : ] of course it is just a suggestion


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Horse: Jumping: highest jump - 1 metre, Love Story








Form: Horse, under 2ft - 60 cm, Bishop








Others: best bond: horse/horse - Silver Sabre and Night Heat








Silly Shot - Me and Blackjack








best bond: horse/rider - Me and Bishop


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*No Pictures Until The 1/4/2010! I Will Create Another Thread For Pictures!*

*I am still needing judges. I am "thinking" that if you enter you MUST judge one class. People who enter can judge any class they are not entering.*


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't want to enter so I can help judge if needed.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks a heap! Feel free to post any classes you would like to judge so I can get your name down.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Classes - I still need Western any suggestions would be great!

*HORSE
*
*Jumping:
*Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

*Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:*
Rider – Under 2ft
Horse – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Horse 2ft – 3ft
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Horse 3ft – 4ft
Rider – 4ft +
Horse 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):
*Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+
*PONY

**Jumping:
*Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

*Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:*
Rider – Under 2ft
Pony – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Pony 2ft – 3ft
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Pony 3ft – 4ft
Rider – 4ft +
Pony 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):
*Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+

*Both Horse and Pony:*
*Driving:*
Miniature Class-
Pony Class-
Horse Class-
Draft Class-

*Lunged: 
*
Best Form -
Action Shot -
Free Lunged
Lunged

*OTHER*
Athletic Pasture Shot
Best Bond – Horse/Person
Best Bond – Horse/Horse
Best Silly Shot
Worst Position – Flat
Worst Position – Jump
Action Shot - 
Fall/Fail -


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Maddie, dibs on the Western Judging.

Western Pleasure-Junior horse/pony
Western Pleasure-Senior horse/pony
Western Pleasure-Junior Youth (12 years and under)
Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.)
Western pleasure-Adults 

Trail-Junior Youth
Trail-Senior Youth
Trail-Adults
Trail-Junior Horse
Trail-Senior Horse
Trail-Yearling Led
Trail-2yo Led.

Showmanship-Yearling
Showmanship-Junior Youth
Showmanship-Senior Youth
Showmanship-Amateur

Lungeline-Yearling
Lungeline-2yo

Halter-Quarter Horse
Halter-Paint Horse
Halter-Paint Bred
Halter-Appaloosa
Halter-Other breeds.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks Sarah. Your a life saver * *Sarah's classes are added to the list. But for the classes to be enterable there MUST be at least 2/3 judges.*


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll judge both pony and horse showing jumping classes!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, I will do these classes.

*Both Horse and Pony:*
*Driving:*
Miniature Class-
Pony Class-
Horse Class-
Draft Class-

*Lunged: 
*
Best Form -
Action Shot -
Free Lunged
Lunged

*OTHER*
Athletic Pasture Shot
Best Bond – Horse/Person
Best Bond – Horse/Horse
Best Silly Shot
Worst Position – Flat
Worst Position – Jump
Action Shot - 
Fall/Fail -


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Gigi, will be taking care of things for me until I get back, because in 2 km my range on my phone will die!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you could also try Barrel Racing Shots and Pole Bending shots i've seen some awesome of those. and also reining i love the pictures of the horses reining stop with their butt all up underneath their body. those are some western classes


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I would love to judge any/all of these;

*OTHER*
Athletic Pasture Shot
Best Bond – Horse/Person
Best Bond – Horse/Horse
Best Silly Shot
Worst Position – Flat
Worst Position – Jump
Action Shot - 
Fall/Fail -


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I could judge the following:

*Form (Jumping):
*Rider – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Rider – 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):*
Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so here are some more western classes.
--All Age Youth Reining
--Adult Reining
--Open Reining

--All Age Youth Barrels
--Adult Barrels
--Open Barrels

--All Age Youth Pole Bending
--Adult Pole Bending
--Open Pole Bending

*Just so everyone knows, this thread is just to sort out what classes people would like and who will be judging. If you put your name down to judge, expect a PM from either me (Sarah) or ChingazMyBoy (Maddie) regarding judging. I'm also debating over prizes. Would people be happy with ribbons for prizes?*


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I was just wondering as i posted earlier about draft halter. I understand if it wouldn't be a class but i'm wondering where to enter those photos but i'm glad to see a driving class!!! : ] i think this will be a fun contest!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I can judge the jumping if needed. I know what good form looks like


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright, you say the horse must be owned by the rider...I don't own any horses, but I have tons of pics of horses I have ridden and worked with for over 8 years. May I use them?
Also- It's the 5th...is it alright to enter now?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Heey Everyone.
--*About the draft halter. *
*These are the english halter classes based on height.*
*14.2 pony and under.*
*14.3 to 16 hands horse.*
*16 hands + class.*

The official thread for the photos won't be started until we've worked out all classes and prizes.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Heey Everyone.
> --*About the draft halter. *
> *These are the english halter classes based on height.*
> *14.2 pony and under.*
> ...


Ok. Wasn't sure since the first page said no entries till the 4th. 
Still doesn't answer my original question though.


> Alright, you say the horse must be owned by the rider...I don't own any horses, but I have tons of pics of horses I have ridden and worked with for over 8 years. May I use them?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh woops sorry. 
Yes, provided its you riding the horse than thats fine


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Oh woops sorry.
> Yes, provided its you riding the horse than thats fine


Ok, thanks! =)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys I managed to jump online quickly. Gigi is doing an excellent job.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you are still looking for judges, I can judge the dressage and the "other" classes.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok everyone,
Judges are being PMed now with the details!  Maddie and I are trying to keep the judges down to 2 to 3 for each class.
We still have openings in
-Driving
-Lunged
-Halter (english)
-Western Pleasure
-Trail
-Showmanship
-Lungeline (western show class)
-Halter (western)
-Reining
-Pole Bending
-Barrels

The competition cannot be started until we have judges


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't gotten a PM yet?

*Edit:* I looked at the time of your post, it's only been fifteen minutes! I'll wait a little longer! ~


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

dressagexlee said:


> I haven't gotten a PM yet?
> 
> *Edit:* I looked at the time of your post, it's only been fifteen minutes! I'll wait a little longer! ~


Everyone who has asked about judging has got a PM  I'm sure I sent one to you.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I can judge the Model Hunter (Halter - english)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Gidji said:


> -Driving
> -Lunged
> -Halter (english)
> -Western Pleasure
> ...


I can judge:
Showmanship
Trail
Western pleasure
Reining


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I will judge all of the following classes if that is alright with you!:


*HORSE
*
*Jumping:
*Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

*Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:*
Rider – Under 2ft
Horse – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Horse 2ft – 3ft
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Horse 3ft – 4ft
Rider – 4ft +
Horse 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):
*Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+
*PONY

Jumping:
*Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

*Form (Jumping) – Eaither X/C or S/J jump:*
Rider – Under 2ft
Pony – Under 2ft
Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
Pony 2ft – 3ft
Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
Pony 3ft – 4ft
Rider – 4ft +
Pony 4ft +

*Form (Dressage):
*Rider – Under the age of 15
Rider – Under the age of 30
Rider – 30+

*OTHER*
Athletic Pasture Shot
Best Bond – Horse/Person
Best Bond – Horse/Horse
Best Silly Shot
Worst Position – Flat
Worst Position – Jump


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Horse
Form (Dressage)
Rider Under 15









Form (Jumping)
Horse 2ft - 3ft









Worst Position (Jumping) ^ Same picture. bahaha.

Pony
Form (Dressage) 
Rider (Under 15.)
I'm not sure if this counts because we're walking. but here ya go:


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Walking is actually one of the most difficult dressage movements to master.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sarah could you send me a list of all the people who are judging...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yerrp, PMing it to you now.


----------



## deuceschinagirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Paint Horse Halter
Western Pleasure
Best Bond Horse/Human


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I will judge any openings for western if needed, pm me!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Will there be a separte thread for the picture entries coming after you get the judges list figured out?


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes. _Entries are not supposed to be submitted to this thread yet_.We're still figuring out judges and classes, I believe. ~


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i can judge a sj or xc class. give me several and i dont midn doing up to about 3 classes


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

^^Judges have been sorted and the competition is open in another thread. Feel free to enter.


----------



## DressageLady88 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can judge any dressage or jumping


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks very much Sarah it is impossible to do things on my phone. Full list of judges, please


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Maddieeeeeeee 
I sent the judges to you didn't I?
Comp is started in another thread, but I'll send the judges to you anyways.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yepp just got it now that I'm back in the real world.


----------

